# Chevy bloodlines?



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anybody know if the foundation dog used to start A/A Eddington"Chevy"
bloodlines is a APBT x Mastiff. I have heard many bloodlines that specialize in weight pull are combined with larger dogs, Mastiff, American Bulldog, etc.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Marine1 said:


> Does anybody know if the foundation dog used to start A/A Eddington"Chevy"
> bloodlines is a APBT x Mastiff. I have heard many bloodlines that specialize in weight pull are combined with larger dogs, Mastiff, American Bulldog, etc.


 The dogs I've seen from that line definitely look nothing like an APBT 

The old saying that bigger is better when it comes to weight
pull is not always true at all. I've seen more little and standard sized APBTs pull lb for lb % wise more than the big boys time and time again


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Marine1 said:


> Does anybody know if the foundation dog used to start A/A Eddington"Chevy"
> bloodlines is a APBT x Mastiff. I have heard many bloodlines that specialize in weight pull are combined with larger dogs, Mastiff, American Bulldog, etc.


the foundation dog of the whole type was a american bulldog,douge de bourdeaux with some bullmastiff in there from a dog by the name of parkers bounce,bred back to apbts and every other bully breed and short haired mastiff type under the sun.cool dogs....jmo..


----------

